# Would like some info/help with my Apache Stove



## Lucky Day (Jan 28, 2014)

First, great forum.  My wife and I bought our first house this past Spring, which happened to have an older stove right in the middle of it, and this forum has been the best resource I've found to learn about Wood Stoves. 

For the past few weeks I've started heating the house with it at night and on weekends and it's working well. Still, I have a lot to learn and some questions on how to get the most out of this thing, having never used a stove before (or even living in a house with a fireplace).







I'm curious if anyone has a similar stove and brand.  I can find absolutely no info on Apache Stoves on the internet outside of the fact that Mark Martin once drove a car sponsored by them.    

According to what I've found here they seem to be a Buck Stove, probably re branded (the logo is basically the same). 






As for using it, we had it inspected and cleaned before the winter and were told both the chimney and stove were in good shape and well maintained by the previous owners.   The interior was pretty clean when we bought the house, and it seems to burn well. 

I have a few questions though.  First, I've read a lot about fire bricks on interiors of the stove.  This one doesn't have them, and I assume that's normal for a stove like this. 

Second, I am unsure of how full to fill this stove and how to properly maintain a full load (however much that is).   I have yet to venture into really filling the thing up.  I usually just have burns that last for 2-3 hours and need more added, which is fine for now.  

A few times it's been absolutely blazing inside and I've dampened it down.  I may be paranoid as a first time user but I'm not sure what an acceptable sized fire is in something like this without doing any kind of long term damage to the stove. 

Any info on running this thing to get more out of it, or info on the actual stove would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lucky Day (Jan 31, 2014)

Anyone?

I'm also interested in how long I might be able to get a burn to last on a stove like this.  I loaded it pretty full the other night and it still only lasted about 3 hours with very minimal airflow.


----------



## bsruther (Jan 31, 2014)

Looks like a nice Buck copy to me.
Here's a recent thread posted by someone with an a Buck copy.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/i-need-help-identifying-a-wood-stove.119842/


----------



## Lucky Day (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks, I had seen that thread.  That's one of the only references to Apache Stove anywhere I can find on the forums.  They were obviously a fairly decent sized brand, but if you google search them you go no mention of stoves and just pictures of Nascar cars with their logo on it.


----------



## bsruther (Jan 31, 2014)

This is the only other reference I could find for it, not much.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/1982-organic-farmer-wood-stove-ads.111681/

I don't know how big your firebox is, but I can get 5-6 hours of useful heat out of my Buck when the temps are around 32F and the blower is on low.
3-4 hours for sub zero temps.
My stove has air leakage between the doors, so I have to be careful loading it all the way up with the dry stuff or it will run away on me. I usually do a mixture of 1 and two year old wood and it burns fine.

I think with a stove like this, you just have to get the feel for it and figure out what works best for you. Get a stove top thermometer and or an IR temp gun (both are cheap)
so you can monitor your temps.
I usually keep my stove top between 500 and 550 during sub zero temps and 400 to 500 when it's in the 30s.
Different temps may work better for you, that's just what works for me.
I can keep my 1000 sf ranch at about 74, no matter what the outside temp is, but a stove like this will chew up the wood doing it.
I've used a cord and a half during the last 5 weeks and that sucks.
As soon as the budget permits, hopefully in a month, I'm going to retire this stove and buy new, it's just too much work trying to supply the wood to feed this thing.

Good luck.


----------



## Lucky Day (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks for the info.  What size is your firebox?  I think mine has to be at least 3 cubic feet, it's pretty big on the inside.  I filled it about 1/2-3/4 full the other night when it was about 1 degree out and the burn lasted for about 3 hours, and heated the whole house well.   

I will definitely look for a thermometer tonight, I think that will help me manage it for longer and make the most of the burns. 

Luckily for me, gas here is fairly cheap and this is my secondary heating source in the house.  We don't have a high effeciency furnace though, so I've been using this stove when the temps get real cold the past month, especially on the weekends when we're in the house for longer periods of time.


----------



## webbie (Feb 1, 2014)

Here is one sell sheet on the Apache stove - circa about 1980-81


----------



## Lucky Day (Feb 1, 2014)

That's a cool find, thanks.  I've also found some old ads for my model on google.


----------



## JamesBe1 (Feb 8, 2015)

Well I'll be darned.  I finally found someone else with a stove just like mine!  
Yes, I have an Apache stove just like the one in your picture.  I have been searching for several years (on and off) for more information.

I have to say that it has been (and still is) an excellent stove, and I hope it lasts a long, long time.  The only problem I have had is that the grate over the ash tray has warped and doesn't seem to sit right anymore.  I've also had to replace the door gasket once.  The doors aren't the tightest, but I am not complaining in the least.

Also, the blower is outstanding.  I am dreading the day when I have to try to repair it.  I doubt that the parts will be easy to come by.  But the design and construction of the blower appear to be high quality, so I hope it gives me several more years of trouble-free operation.

If the OP is still around, I would like to know how hot you run your flue?  I generally try to keep mine around 350 - 500F with a round magnetic flue thermometer on the front of it.

While I have had it for almost 10 years now (it was in my home when I bought it), I still feel somewhat ignorant about how to use it best.  I have been feeling my way along trying not to burn my house down.  So far so good!

Anyhow, I am glad that you posted this thread, and I hope to hear back.

James


----------



## REX84 (Dec 20, 2015)

JamesBe1 said:


> Well I'll be darned.  I finally found someone else with a stove just like mine!
> Yes, I have an Apache stove just like the one in your picture.  I have been searching for several years (on and off) for more information.
> 
> I have to say that it has been (and still is) an excellent stove, and I hope it lasts a long, long time.  The only problem I have had is that the grate over the ash tray has warped and doesn't seem to sit right anymore.  I've also had to replace the door gasket once.  The doors aren't the tightest, but I am not complaining in the least.
> ...


I LIKE TO FIND A BLOWER MOTOR FOR MY APACHE STOVE (JUST LIKE IN THE PICTURE) ANY CLUES ON THAT?


----------



## bags (Dec 20, 2015)

Take the blower out and take it to a shop that sells replacement blowers for HVAC units or a like shop. Call around. All you have to do is bet a motor and / or squirrel cage the same size and specs. I found a replacement for my ole Lopi insert at a local electrical shop called A-1 Electric in Northern KY. 

Maybe try Grainger and places like that too. You probably won't find an OEM blower but you should find something compatible that will work. See if you can cross reference a Dayton Blower.


----------



## rod the woodman (Jan 12, 2016)

In west kentucky... made in 1980 this thing is a beast! It works WONDERFULLY.  Never really had any problems except for the blower fan motor, and like the other comment, the grate in mine has also warped but thats all and no big real problem. Mine was bought used in approx. 1994. I love it.  I hope it last much more and hope i find a suitable replacement when this one dies. I also found next to NO info on this stove. Thanx for your site!


----------



## 2feathers (Jan 15, 2016)

So glad we found this forum. We recently purchased an Apache insert. My husband is going to install it.I was wondering if we can use the steel flex pipe ,and how safe is that ?


----------



## JamesBe1 (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm by no means an expert in the subject matter, but I don't think flex pipe use on an apache stove would be any different from using it on any other stove.
However, I would tend to stay away from flex pipe.  If it is the kind that has ribs like an accordion (so it cal flex), I would think it would have a tendency to collect soot/creosote.
You can probably get a better answer in another part of the forum.  Not sure about that as I don't know my way around here well enough.


----------



## Riden44 (Feb 26, 2017)

I have the same stove and have had to replace my blower twice. I was able to get a blower from grainger. I would like to find glass doors for my stove.


----------



## Mtndew44 (Dec 28, 2017)

I recently picked up one of these Apache Classic freestanding stoves (just like the picture at the top of the page) and am in the process of refurbishing it to install. However, the building department here wants to look at the manual. I don't have one and can't find one after hours of searching. Does anyone know of a manual, have one or know a resource that I might be able to obtain a copy? If anyone has a copy I'd be glad to pay for a copy and postage?
Any help is greatly appreciated. 
Respectfully,
Sean


----------



## Rich L (Jan 2, 2018)

Lucky Day said:


> Anyone?
> 
> I'm also interested in how long I might be able to get a burn to last on a stove like this.  I loaded it pretty full the other night and it still only lasted about 3 hours with very minimal airflow.


 Put in a pipe damper.That should give you more burn(heat) time.


----------



## 75ppqV9QTs2zPM6 (May 5, 2019)

I bought a home a few years back and this Apache Wood stove was in the garage, fitted with the most massive 8" flue I've ever seen haha.

I have since taken it out, but was doing some research on the stove.

Mine is in average condition, there was a leak in the roof and the previous owner did not have a rain cap on the flue pipe. Luckily there is not a bunch of rust.

Whatever happened to Heritage Stove Manufacturing or the owner Gary Myers?

Is anyone looking for parts or know anyone that needs a stove? I'm in the Charlotte NC area.

I'm not sure what I'm going to do with it, but I have no need for it and I want to find a happy home for it.


----------



## JamesBe1 (Sep 25, 2020)

I have an Apache stove also.  I wish you were closer, I would take it off your hands.  They are great stoves, but there is little information on the net about them.


----------



## Crayl (Nov 17, 2021)

JamesBe1 said:


> I have an Apache stove also.  I wish you were closer, I would take it off your hands.  They are great stoves, but there is little information on the net about them.


We just purchased a home with an Apache Stove. Do you have any documentation or anything about it? Thank you.


----------



## Crayl (Nov 17, 2021)

Mtndew44 said:


> I recently picked up one of these Apache Classic freestanding stoves (just like the picture at the top of the page) and am in the process of refurbishing it to install. However, the building department here wants to look at the manual. I don't have one and can't find one after hours of searching. Does anyone know of a manual, have one or know a resource that I might be able to obtain a copy? If anyone has a copy I'd be glad to pay for a copy and postage?
> Any help is greatly appreciated.
> Respectfully,
> Sean


We just purchased a home with one of these stoves. Did you every find a manual? Thank you.


----------



## JamesBe1 (Nov 17, 2021)

Hi Crayl.  Sorry, but the only thing that I could ever find was the sell sheet posted above.  I wish I had more information too.
The only other tidbit of information that I can offer is something that I just found a couple of days ago.  The plate on the back that lists it as being manufactured by the Heritage Stove Manufacturing Company.  It does say that it is UL tested.  Hopefully you can locate the same on yours.

If you or anyone knows of the proper replacement fan motor for the back of one of these stoves, please let me know.  I took mine apart since it stopped working and find that the wiring has become brittle and is disintegrating.


----------



## Crayl (Nov 18, 2021)

JamesBe1 said:


> Hi Crayl.  Sorry, but the only thing that I could ever find was the sell sheet posted above.  I wish I had more information too.
> The only other tidbit of information that I can offer is something that I just found a couple of days ago.  The plate on the back that lists it as being manufactured by the Heritage Stove Manufacturing Company.  It does say that it is UL tested.  Hopefully you can locate the same on yours.
> 
> If you or anyone knows of the proper replacement fan motor for the back of one of these stoves, please let me know.  I took mine apart since it stopped working and find that the wiring has become brittle and is disintegrating.
> ...


Thank you for your quick reply. I found such a plate as well. I researched further and found that the company was formed in NC but did not find any reliable contact information -- and this was on the NC Secretary of State's website: https://www.sosnc.gov/online_services/Search/Business_Registration_profile?Id=4795059
Also, I ran across this link for parts: https://www.hearthsidedistributors.com/Catalog/Apache-Wood-Stove-Replacement-Parts Maybe you'll find what you need.


----------



## JamesBe1 (Nov 20, 2021)

Thankyou for the links Crayl.  I ran across the parts link the other day, and will probably be ordering a new blower from them soon.


----------

